# wide body kit



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey does n-e-one know where i can find this kind of kit?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

most of that is custom work (and a little too much). I suggest the erebuni GTR kit. ther fender flares and door panels do a pretty good job:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it not for me.. i wanna know where it is available.. someone want to buy it from me.


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

That's a Quwhees body kit. It just sold on eBay for $785. That's the cheapest I've seen it go. I would love to get that kit myself, but don't have the money for it. It retails at something like $1800. Quwhees is located in Miami, Florida. 

Email them at:
[email protected]
for more info


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

do u have a website i can go check it out?


----------



## m14cstud (Jul 15, 2002)

*Ebay*

Yeah I saw that kit on Ebay and it was crazy looking, really wild. They go for really cheap too.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i did 2 but i need to know the manufacture website.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN I cant remember but Im pretty sure they had a web page....um try doing doing a GOOGLE search under QUWHEELS---U might get lucky


----------



## Hellspawn (Aug 26, 2002)

Try this site, They have the Kit for $1,200.
http://www.hiuracing.com/frames.html

Also, check ebay. I have seen 3 kits sold on there for under $800. 

Good luck!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Try www.Quwhees.com


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Try www.Quwhees.com *


Nevermind, just do a search for it, but I know they have a website.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

I almost bought that kit on ebay actually I would have got it for about 800, but i after carefull thinking I came to the conclussion that it was way too much. Too Showy. Maybee If i start running 10's than I'll get a kit like that..... although If I start running 10's, I prob would have spent all money on the engine.. so...... Im screwed I guess......... LOL go with the Old style stillen GTR. You cna get a remake cheper from erebuni..... 
chow


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Ive seen this kit in person and its really very showy--just keep that in mind


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

is that a ga or sr on the first picture, kits look very, very nice, except for the grill though........just imo.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Does the front bumper stick out far enough?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Does the front bumper stick out far enough? *


lol,........


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

*About Wide Bodykit*

I have been searching around for this 8 piece bodykit for my 99 sentra, and found a place that has this bodykit. Go to hiuracing.com to find this kit the cost is 1.400 before shipping. 

Good Luck, Travis 99' Sentra


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

Go to hiuracing.com. This site will tell you everything that you would like to know about this kit.


----------

